

Warner Bros. pushing delays to 56 days for Netflix, Redbox and Blockbuster - nextparadigms
http://allthingsd.com/20120105/warner-brothers-will-make-netflix-redbox-blockbuster-wait-longer-for-new-movies/

======
brk
Seriously, who gives a fuck?

99% of the Hollywood output is filler. I've got over a hundred DVDs in my
Netflix queue. The 3 I have at home might get watched this weekend, or they
might idle for 2 or 3 weeks until we get a chance to watch them. I can barely
remember the titles, and much less care about the release dates. At the rate
I'm going DVD players won't even made manufacturered anymore before I get
through my queue. And I'm supposed to care about a 2 month DVD release delay?

Hollywood shoots itself in the foot, and then insists on finder bigger guns
with which to do so. Eventually they'll delay the release dates so long nobody
will remember they wanted to see the movies anyway.

~~~
wmf
At a couple points I emptied out my queue so it would have been nice to have
had new releases, but I realize this isn't typical.

I guess the idea behind this windowing is that advertising will create demand
for new releases and lead to more sales since that demand can't be satisfied
by Netflix/Redbox. It's cool to say you don't care or aren't affected by
advertising, but a lot of people are.

